# Crawfish Boiler...Blue Bug Boilers



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

will be getting this for next season,,,,,it dose it all.....check out the dump basket...think the small size will do 30lb sack..www.[URL="http://hvYWcxBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1FTU0hfMTI4/SIG=11eu7ul1m/EXP=1246325122/**http%3a//bluebugboilers.com/"]bluebugboilers.com/[/URL]
sorry couldnt get the link to work..it didnt paste


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

You will like them.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

is this it?

http://www.bluebugboilers.com/


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i wanted one also.. gonna see if i can get someone to make one though.. theirs is to rich for my pockets.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like dual jets. I bet it boils fast. Nice contraption.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Used one this weekend and I am impressed!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

How many dollars are they?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

The one we use has 3 jets. It will freeze a tank quick though!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wished I had one this past weekend !


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

that is what we use and yes it will freeze a tank. we are doing crawfish,fish fry and bbq ribs and boudin this weekend will post some pics.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen several of these types in the last few years... The one that sticks out in my mind is this one from Venable Fabricators in Rayne.

http://www.venablefabricators.com/Venable_Fabricators/Deluxe_Crawfish_Boiling_Pots.html


----------

